# Chris Brackett of Brackett Outdoors



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

On this week's show we interviewed Chris Brackett of Brackett Outdoors and formerly of Arrow Affliction. He discussed his beginnings in the industry along with where he is headed with his new show this season. Stop by and take a listen to see what he has to say. You can find us at: www.upnorthjournal.com and click on the audio player on the front page to listen to episode 158. Thanks for stopping by.


----------

